# Artsy case mod: Spray paint



## Son_of_a_Gun (Dec 11, 2008)

I want to change the color of my computer case. It is currently glossy black, and I've decided it would look better in brass. It is an Apevia Cruiser X, and I plan to run a intel core 2 quad processor with a Thermaltake V1 cpu cooler fan. The Cruiser X already has two fans.

My rough plan is to put tape over anything which I do not want to be brass and to seal up the inside of the case with tape (from the inside), i.e. if there is a vent on the case, I will seal it up with tape from the inside so that no paint will accidentally get sprayed into the case. I obviously plan to do this before installing any hardware. This will not obstruct the two fans built into the case, and they should function as normal.

I plan on using Duplicolor Auto Primer (black) spray paint first, and then some sort of brass spray paint, and then a varnish to keep it from flaking.

<<HERES THE IMPORTANT PART>>

My question to you is will this affect my computer's temperature? Does the Apevia case (or any case, for that matter), have a special coating/paint on the case to help reduce internal temperature? I fear I may be essentially creating a layer of heat-trapping paint and varnish over my pc.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

no. 

However, the surface preparation is important. I'm not sure if the case is powdercoated or painted...I would think painted. If so, i dont think you need primer. If it's powdercoated, I would prime it first.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

best way to prepare a case for painting:
sand mildly heavy with 300 grit sand paper till the surfaces is pretty scuffed up
sand somewhat lightly with 600 grit till its smooth
(optional) sand with 800+ grit till its really smooth
1 light coat of prime, just enough to cover everything evenly but not too thick
lightly sand with 600grit or even 800 grit so its perfectly smooth
multiple, light color coats
(optional) sand with 1500+ grit to get it, ahem, UBER FREAKING SMOOTH
lots and lots of clear  (as much as you want, the more the better till it obsturcts)
sand with 1000 grit, then 1500grit, then (optional) 2000 grit
then either 1 more really light clear coat or get some rubbing compound and an old cotton tee-shirt


should be a really really good finish.


----------



## Son_of_a_Gun (Dec 11, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for the info... I think I'll get crackin on that brassy case!


----------

